# Low fps, used to have high fps.



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

My game have low fps. While playing counter-strike i always get 100fps, but now i get around 30 - 50. All servers are the game and all servers have low ping(20 - 50). All games seem slower than before. I started noticing this lag since 1-3 months ago. For all you cs players, my rates are 25000, cl_updaterate 101, cl_cmdrate 101, fps_max 999. Yes i do have vsync off. Yes i did a defrag. Yes i did run chkdsk. Yes i did run HDtune. Here are my specs. 
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.01.347
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer JKC-Q6YJMSKDRUW
Generator Jung Kelvin
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-04-04
Time 16:25

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JKC-Q6YJMSKDRUW
User Name Jung Kelvin

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 320, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
Motherboard Name ASRock P4VM8 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset VIA PM800
System Memory 768 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (12/02/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 (128 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce FX 5700

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller VAXSCSI Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive Maxtor 6E040L0 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Disk Drive Maxtor 6E040L0 (40 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Optical Drive PK2280T KAY111O SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive QY3112G KAV431U SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status FAIL

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 39197 MB (8268 MB free)
D: (FAT) 7 MB (7 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 8024 MB (1875 MB free)
F: (FAT32) 31157 MB (7060 MB free)
Total Size 76.5 GB (16.8 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Linksys EtherFast 10/100 USB Network Adapter (72.136.102.215)
Network Adapter VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter
Modem HSP56 Micromodem

Peripherals:
Printer DocuCabinet V2 Inbox
Printer Epson Stylus COLOR 777 ESC/P 2
Printer Fax
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller
USB2 Controller VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device Linksys EtherFast 10/100 USB Network Adapter
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version P1.00
Release Date 12/02/2004
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI, ESCD
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Product P4VM8
Version 1.00
Serial Number 00000000
Universal Unique ID 00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Product P4VM8
Version 1.0
Serial Number 00000000

[ Processors / Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
Serial Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Asset Tag To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Part Number To Be Filled By O.E.M.
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 2394 MHz
Current Clock 2394 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.3 V, 2.9 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation CPUSocket

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 320
CPU Alias Prescott-256
CPU Stepping D0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F34h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2399.75 MHz (original: 2400 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 18.0x
CPU FSB 133.32 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 166.65 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-100-0000010-00101111-120204-VIA$P4VM8000_P4VM8 BIOS P1.00
Motherboard Name ASRock P4VM8 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset VIA PM800
Memory Timings 2.5-4-4-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1 512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-4-4-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM2: Samsung M3 68L3223CTL-CB3 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 12/02/04
Video BIOS Date 11/13/03
DMI BIOS Version P1.00

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter MSI FX5700 (MS-8948)
GPU Code Name NV36 (AGP 8x 10DE / 0342, Rev A1)
GPU Clock 425 MHz
Memory Clock 276 MHz


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you reinstalled the video drivers? Simple but a mysteriously magical fix, like rebooting windows  

Also, fpsmax 999 is kinda worthless... it won't go above 100,101 anyway unless you have developer 1 set in your config, and going above 100 in 1.6 is basically just putting extra work on yer equipment for something you won't visually notice in that engine.


----------



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

I changed fpsmax 101, i used 101 because everyone uses 101. I dunt use developer 1, so it can't go above 100... either way it won't go near 100 because my comp sux


----------



## Brethon (Mar 29, 2006)

Have other games slowed down, or is CS the only place you've noticed it? If it's everywhere, check the inside of your case for dust-builtup and proper fan operation. I recommend SpeedFan for checking hardware temperatures and fan speeds ( SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer ), heat and dust can cause all sorts of operation slowdowns.


----------



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

What can u saw is normal temperatures... this computer used to be fine. 100 fps all the time


----------



## guidzilla (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you try the video driver suggestion?


----------



## kalv (Dec 1, 2005)

yes i reinstalled my drivers twice. and used driver cleaners to delete any more remains of previous drivers. I even overclocked my video card and it is still the same.


----------



## williesbest2 (Jun 13, 2005)

Have you checked for malware?


----------

